# Olloclip piccies on iPhone



## nduli (25 Jan 2013)

Just got myself an olloclip for my iphone4s and managed to get a pic of one of Sakura thought I'd share. For 24quid on eBay can't argue so far. 3 lenses for price of one. 





Fish eye of crs tank




Macro of Ebi gold 




Sakura




Sakura




Sakura




Sneaky Cordy




Berried cherry


----------



## Alastair (25 Jan 2013)

Sweet pics was just having a look at the official olloclip website.  £24 quid though?? Aren't they 69.99 normally?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nduli (25 Jan 2013)

Yup. eBay seller selling off cheap. He had a job lot..... 

Protechtradinglimited was the seller...


----------



## nayr88 (26 Jan 2013)

Could you show me a pic of your tank with and without UWA lens I'm thinking of buying one.


----------



## nayr88 (29 Jan 2013)

Pleeeease


----------



## nduli (9 Feb 2013)

Apols missed this post completely. Uwa?


----------



## Martin cape (9 Feb 2013)

What's an Olloclip? I have an iPhone lol


----------



## nduli (9 Feb 2013)

olloclip 3-In-One iPhone Photo Lens

Basically a 3 in 1 clip on lense that does macro fisheye and wide angle

Its a cool add on.


----------



## nayr88 (10 Feb 2013)

Ultra wide angle lens


----------



## nduli (12 Feb 2013)

Ok. Will try and hook up tonight. Sry been busy with work and not helped by not getting notifications for this subject....


----------



## nduli (12 Feb 2013)

Right first pic here is normal iPhone lens





Then pic with olloclip wide angle  from same distance. 






Is that what you were looking for? 

Rich


----------

